
Deep tech dive video explaining how PS5 has likely already won the next gen race - blakespot
https://youtu.be/PW-7Y7GbsiY
======
blakespot
TL;DR: Sony sacrificed a bit of CPU and GPU to save die space for data
compression / decompression hardware to allow for for data coherency and
access speeds 100x that of PC, and far faster than the Xbox Series X, allowing
for new types of games that won’t be possible on PC or Xbox Series X. (Jump to
13m into the vid for the crux of all this.)

